# [SOLVED] Can't get wifi ip address since last update

## Gh0str1d3r

Since my last system update, I can't get an ip address when I connect to a wifi access point. I vaguely remember that I updated some config file with "dispatch-conf", but can't recall which one or what has been changed. I also updated the kernel from 4.5 to 4.6, but even downgrading again does not solve the problem.

I have an intel 7265 wifi card, using iwlwifi drivers. In dmsg, it says successfully authenticated, but then I don't get an IP address and after a while it says "deauthenticating from <mac> by local choice (reason=3)".

I can connect to the same wifi using windows, to the problem is definitely a software issue.

Possibly, it's related to https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1045014.htmlLast edited by Gh0str1d3r on Sat May 21, 2016 7:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## khayyam

 *Gh0str1d3r wrote:*   

> Since my last system update, I can't get an ip address when I connect to a wifi access point. I vaguely remember that I updated some config file with "dispatch-conf", but can't recall which one or what has been changed. I also updated the kernel from 4.5 to 4.6, but even downgrading again does not solve the problem.

 

Gh0str1d3r ... if you have 'archive-dir' set in /etc/dispatch-conf.conf then you should get some idea of what files were modifed, and what modifications were made, by checking the modification times on files in /etc/config-archive.

 *Gh0str1d3r wrote:*   

> I have an intel 7265 wifi card, using iwlwifi drivers. In dmsg, it says successfully authenticated, but then I don't get an IP address and after a while it says "deauthenticating from <mac> by local choice (reason=3)".

 

That unfortunately doesn't tell us much, add '-dd -f /var/log/wpa_supplicant.log' to the parameters passed to wpa_supplicant, eg (using netifrc):

```
wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dnl80211 -dd -f /var/log/wpa_supplicant.log"
```

... then pastebin the log showing your authentication, and deauth. You should probably also supply conf.d/net so we can get some idea of what you are doing to provide an IP (if anything), or what dhcp client is in use.

best ... khay

----------

## Gh0str1d3r

Thanks khay. I forgot to mention, I'm using NetworkManager and plasma-nm to manage my wireless networks. NetworkManager prints its logging information to dmsg, which I configured to print only warnings and worse (kernel log level 4) because otherwise I would see every second a message from my usb bus.

Is there a way to tell NetworkManager to log its output to a dedicated file? In particular the wpa_supplicant information that you asked for?

Here is the information in dmsg I get so far:

```
[  109.926929] wlp58s0: authenticate with 6c:f3:7f:af:de:52

[  109.929631] wlp58s0: send auth to 6c:f3:7f:af:de:52 (try 1/3)

[  109.930982] wlp58s0: authenticated

[  109.931763] wlp58s0: associate with 6c:f3:7f:af:de:52 (try 1/3)

[  109.934160] wlp58s0: RX AssocResp from 6c:f3:7f:af:de:52 (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=3)

[  109.935454] wlp58s0: associated

[  157.537972] wlp58s0: deauthenticating from 6c:f3:7f:af:de:52 by local choice (Reason: 3=DEAUTH_LEAVING) 

```

----------

## are

Try to downgrade to net-misc/dhcpcd-6.10.3::gentoo,

----------

## khayyam

 *Gh0str1d3r wrote:*   

> Is there a way to tell NetworkManager to log its output to a dedicated file? In particular the wpa_supplicant information that you asked for?

 

Gh0str1d3r ... I have absolutely no idea, you may find a config in /etc/NetworkManager (or similar), or something under NM preferences, that allows you to pass parameters to wpa_supplicant. 

Given you're using the plasma profile I suspect you are using ~arch, if that is the case, then as are suggests above, it may be having updated to net-misc/dhcpcd-6.11.0 that is the cause. That fits with your initial description, a lack of an IP.

best ... khay

----------

## Gh0str1d3r

Yes, that was the trick. Thanks khay and are!

----------

